
Voyager 1 Hits Rumble Strips At the Edge of the Solar System - robdoherty2
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/508496/voyager-1-hits-rumble-strips-at-the-edge-of-the-solar-system/
======
EvaPeron
Godspeed, Veeger. Godspeed.

